# Lab animals end up in pet food?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I did not check further to prove that this article is fact, I pass it on here for you to read. If it is true, it's utterly horrible.




http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/...Food/Page1.html


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

:new_shocked: I really hope that isn't true. If it is, that's really disturbing.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That article makes me sick to my stomach..........that is horrible, if they do that!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know. This has murmurings of PETA. I've never heard of this site before.
I thought rendered meant destroyed, not given away.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I believe it, nothing surprises me anymore in this crazy world we live in.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Nov 5 2008, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664913


> I don't know. This has murmurings of PETA. I've never heard of this site before.
> I thought rendered meant destroyed, not given away.[/B]



I thought of PETA right away, too, Brit. I don't really know what to make of the article.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Nov 5 2008, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664913


> I don't know. This has murmurings of PETA.[/B]



I agree. First thing I thought of was PETA, as well.

Not to mention, they seem to be talking about ALL dog food.

Well, that in itself, is ridiculous. 

So, nope, I'm not concerned. I do my homework, and make my choices.

Is there anywhere, on this site, which names the "companies" who use this practice?
That's what I would like to know. Which companies are doing this? Perhaps I missed it.
If I did, I could then check on their accusations. 

After the millions of dollars on recent dog food recalls, I find it hard to believe that the 
reputable ones, are involved in this crap. Doesn't make sense. 

Once again, I agree, it certainly sounds like PETA Bull.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

It did say in the article the it was only in dog foods with ingredients like "animal meal" and "animal fat" instead of something specific like "chicken meal." Still, this makes me think of PETA too. While PETA does have a few good idea, some are so fanatical.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

This sounds similar to what I read in the book, "Food Pets Die For", but I don't remember the author mentioning lab animals. She just talked about euthanized pets, zoo animals, and roadkill. Either way, its fishy. I doubt that the high-quality foods we feed our Malt's would be affected though. Anything with "animal digest" and "by-products" your just asking for trouble.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Nov 6 2008, 12:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664947


> It did say in the article the it was only in dog foods with ingredients like "animal meal" and "animal fat"[/B]



So are they saying ALL "animal meal", and "animal fat" comes from "Lab" animals?

That does not make sense. Why couldn't "animal fat" come from a "non lab"?

I'm just trying to make sense of this. 

And am still curious, as to why they are not naming brands.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> So are they saying ALL "animal meal", and "animal fat" comes from "Lab" animals?
> 
> That does not make sense. Why couldn't "animal fat" come from a "non lab"?[/B]


I'm not sure that they are saying all of those things are from lab animals. I really have no idea. Either way, it's disturbing if it's true. 

Luckily, I think everyone here is pretty careful about what foods they feed their fluffs. I know none of the good ones say anything like "animal meal" on their ingredients lists.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:shocked: Thats disgusting and I hope it's not true  :blink:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Actually, this website and its authors have nothing to do with PETA as far as I know. One of its authors is Jan Rasmussen, the author of _Scared Poopless. _For the record, I am NOT a PETA supporter. I have no interest in this article for myself as I home cook, but I feel strongly that people need to make informed decisions on what they purchase. 

I don't think that the article states that ALL dog food is from lab animals. They said that the dead lab animals go to rendering plants. I've heard that euthanized animals go there too. Maybe if someone is really concerned and has the time, they could do research on rendering plants and post their findings here. 

If you are really concerned, why not email the company you buy your pet food from and ask them outright about rendering plants? I've emailed several pet food companies and most were very nice about giving me answers. Some didn't answer me at all, though.


----------

